# Crystals as Reminders



## JuniperFlame (Nov 25, 2016)

I'd like to start off by saying that, no, I don't believe in any kind of real science behind crystals. I go to a store in my city that sells them and smile politely when the employees start talking about ions and healing energy and other things I interpret as pseudoscience.

But I'm a sentimental person. What I like about crystals is that they each have a specific meaning. I like to choose a different crystal every morning and let the meaning behind it guide how I approach my day. If I'm doing something stressful, I bring blue tiger's eye, which symbolizes "going with the flow." If I'm spending time with friends or going on a date, I bring rose quartz, which symbolizes compassion and love. If I'm having a bad day for DR, I wear black tourmaline, which deflects negative energy, or hematite, which is meant to help you feel grounded.

Again, it's very unlikely that these crystals actually do anything. It's the symbolism that helps. Throughout the day, I remember that I'm wearing one of them and it helps focus my thoughts on the meaning - compassion, being grounded, honesty, etc. It's a bit like a placebo.

They're also pretty, so people don't give you strange looks if you wear them. 

Anyway, this is something that helps me. It's obviously not for everyone, but I thought I'd share in case it might help someone else, too. 

My favourites are hematite, amazonite, sodalite, rose quartz, blue tiger's eye, black tourmaline, and turquoise.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

ASM said:


> I think 99% of this alternative stuff is a load of old mumbo jumbo too, but I really like the way you approach it, never thought to look at it like that before.


As opposed to what percent of corporate pharmaceuticals not being mumbo jumbo?

The bottom line is the science is still out on so many different treatment methods in the medicinal world and until we know more it's tough to say whether something is effective or not. I'd caution being overly confident about the healing powers of crystals and other alternative health practices though. Fifty years ago people would have thought you were certifiably insane for closing your eyes and sitting cross legged for extended periods of time or for running at a steady pace with no particular place to be. Now of course we know meditation and physical exercise are two of the more powerful brain healing activities in existence.

I don't know much about crystals but if small bits of uranium can blow up entire cities and even the Earth as we know it, then I'm not gonna totally discount the possibility of crystals discharging some form of positive energy that realigns cells inside our bodies to our benefit.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

ASM said:


> They go through stringent testing, double blind trials etc, the efficacy of them is clear to anyone who reads the results. The "healing power" of crystals have undergone no such double blind trials, & if they did I predict they would just register a small percentage the same as a placebo effect. They're just rocks. They have no healing power. It's all mumbo jumbo.
> 
> If you wanna organise & run a double blind trial of crystals, let me know how you get on. Good luck with that!


It's surprising to me how negative people can be on this board sometimes. Nobody has any real answers, everybody's looking for even the slightest edge in coping with this disorder, and yet when people make posts like this saying something has helped them someone always seems to be lurking right around the corner waiting to shut them down. In another thread someone posted meditation helped them heal and one of the responses was "Good for you, I guess." If people on this forum put half as much energy into being critical of others' suggestions as they did bringing awareness to this condition I think we might actually make some progress...


----------



## JuniperFlame (Nov 25, 2016)

I appear to have accidentally started on argument ...


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

ASM said:


> They go through stringent testing, double blind trials etc, the efficacy of them is clear to anyone who reads the results. The "healing power" of crystals have undergone no such double blind trials, & if they did I predict they would just register a small percentage the same as a placebo effect. They're just rocks. They have no healing power. It's all mumbo jumbo.
> 
> If you wanna organise & run a double blind trial of crystals, let me know how you get on. Good luck with that!


Don't try and tell us scientific research is 100% legit and truthful - because it's not. See here:-

http://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lancet/PIIS0140-6736%2815%2960696-1.pdf

Note: This is just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to whistle blowers outing scientific research.

************************************************************************************

The truth is ASM, you don't actually know whether crystals have any healing power or not. Judging by your remarks I'd say you have no idea. And until you do have proof of what you say, I think it would be in everyone's interests if you kept your ignorant comments to yourself.

No-one here should discourage people from seeking treatments which may help them. We see that all too often on this forum - the minute any sort of non western medicine treatment is mentioned, some narrow minded person jumps on it and attempts to discredit it and discourages anyone from trying it. Ignorant comments like that come from one of 2 places - they come from lack of knowledge, or they come from someone with an agenda.

The fact that crystals haven't been researched by science in no way means they have no value - it simply means 'science' has not looked into it yet. It's totally ridiculous that anything not researched is labeled as pseudo science, or garbage, or bollocks, a waste of time and money, lies, snake oil etc etc.... It'd be far better if scientists were truthful and told us - we don't know about the efficacy of this particular treatment yet, or we have no opinion into it's efficacy rather than the lies we hear..


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Just thought I'd post this link. Pretty relevent to the conversation...

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/why-natural-medicine-not-alternative


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2016)

JuniperFlame, I have a smoky quartz crystal that's said to be for grounding. I also don't necessarily believe in them, but it's a nice thing to wear, kinda like a talisman.

I think that if you use them like a trigger object to access a peaceful healing state within yourself then that can only be a positive thing.


----------

